# Why would anyone use anything other than C4?



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

I understand why some would choose to use various waxes, sealants, glazes, etc on their paint rather than OptiCoat, C1, etc, but I can't understand why there is currently a debate on exterior trim products.

I have no affiliation with Gtechniq or however they spell it, but I see no reason to use any other product at this point.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

brand preferences? how easy is it to get hold of the product? ease of use? etc

imo, for price, porformance and accessibility, you cant go wrong with megs endurance, alot of people on here rate it


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you can understand why people use different waxes/sealants then this is the same theory. 

I use AS Trim Ultra which in my opinion gives me the the same look but yes it will not last as long but i can get 500ml which will last me years for about £6.00 so can be used on many cars.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

^ add CarPro Perl to that...


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

here comes another thread of mentioning different products, lol

its all about choice, although for me, i now think that theres too many brand out there, some of which not really aiming above the bar, just comfortabily sitting under it

on my corsa, i only have the tyres that need dressing on the outside, so endurance is perfect, but for the golf, i have tyres, wing mirror bases and lower splitters, so i prefer an all rounder, and a gel at that, ive since been using ag bumper care on it all, i also prefer a high shine finish, not matt


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, i personally can't understand why people are still smearing old fashioned wax on their cars. Imo wax (however much it costs) is inferior to modern nano sealants in every way.

But its personal choice isn't it. Some products are cheaper or easier to apply than C4, and some products offer a different look. If these things are more important than durability to somebody then they may well buy something else.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I understand why some would choose to use various waxes, sealants, glazes, etc on their paint rather than OptiCoat, C1, etc, but I can't understand why there is currently a debate on exterior trim products.
> 
> I have no affiliation with Gtechniq or however they spell it, but I see no reason to use any other product at this point.


I see a few reasons - price, appearance, personal preferance



HalfordsShopper said:


> lol, i personally can't understand why people are still smearing old fashioned wax on their cars. Imo wax (however much it costs) is inferior to modern nano sealants in every way.
> 
> But its personal choice isn't it. Some products are cheaper or easier to apply than C4, and some products offer a different look. If these things are more important than durability to somebody then they may well buy something else.


I still like to smear wax on my solid red paint as when I apply a glaze first it fills swirls and looks better, both superior qualities compared to nano sealants/coatings IMO


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_S said:


> I still like to smear wax on my solid red paint as when I apply a glaze first it fills swirls and looks better, both superior qualities compared to nano sealants/coatings IMO


hugely superior in that respect. Also why I will never use a coating on my paint. :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Why do people still support Liverpool when they havent won the league for 21 years and Man United have become dominant?

Because people likes what they likes and are loyal to that.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Why do people still support Liverpool when they havent won the league for 21 years and Man United have become dominant?
> 
> Because people likes what they likes and are loyal to that.


i totally agree buddy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I understand why some would choose to use various waxes, sealants, glazes, etc on their paint rather than OptiCoat, C1, etc, but I can't understand why there is currently a debate on exterior trim products.
> 
> I have no affiliation with Gtechniq or however they spell it, but I see no reason to use any other product at this point.


Because people have a brain, freedom of choice, and their own hard earned money.... and can use the 3 of them to get what THEY want out of cleaning a car, and not what YOU think they should do?!?!?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> lol, i personally can't understand why people are still smearing old fashioned wax on their cars. Imo wax (however much it costs) is inferior to modern nano sealants in every way.


Some people might have a nano sealant on their car, then still wax it regularly too


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

There are some things I dont get. Like why people spend money on automotive glass cleaners. Then some people say, with honesty, that they just like trying things out.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> There are some things I dont get. Like why people spend money on automotive glass cleaners. Then some people say, with honesty, that they just like trying things out.


Half the fun of detailing mate, buying new products, just to try and add them to the collection . Doesn't really apply to pros a there would be considerable profit losses unless in search for a superior product.

Anyone that does otherwise could well be on the wrong forum :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Because people have a brain, freedom of choice, and their own hard earned money.... and can use the 3 of them to get what THEY want out of cleaning a car, and not what YOU think they should do?!?!?


I never told anyone what to buy. You're reading into it too much.

I simply wondered why you would apply a product that wears off when you can apply one that doesn't. Simple question.

Brand loyalty makes sense.

The cost probably evens out after 3 years or so, but my time is worth something and the time savings over 3 years probably equals 6 hours. I figure 10 minutes to apply once per month, for 3 years.

The appearance could be a difference, but I guess I haven't seen a product that looks considerably better on trim than C4.

Anyway, thanks for the discussion and I apologize if I offended.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

no offence taken or meant in return, I was just saying! 

some people just like 'wasting' time on their hobby I guess.....

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

don't listen to cueball.. hes just a big tight scotsman.. eh cuey


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

for sure... 

:lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a couple different ones for different jobs i.e some are silicone based and some are water based, some are for inside some for outside. I don't want to be using silicone regularly as it can have detrimental effects on some materials, so I use water based instead :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Apart from the really high end waxes C4 is probably the most expensive detailing product you can buy. Roughly £2.00 per ml, maybe some people are not comfortable spending that amount of money. Also if you dont get your prep right you dont really get a second chance.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> hugely superior in that respect. Also why I will never use a coating on my paint. :thumb:


no offence, but i thanked the wrong post.

sorry.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's one - if I put a nearly permanent product on my paint wtf am I going to do with my saturdays after that? Go shopping with the Mrs? 
HELL NO!

If I had it my way wax would wear off within a week lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

pogo6636 said:


> no offence, but i thanked the wrong post.
> 
> sorry.


No you didn't! :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a Liverpool fan, and to be fair we are a bit guilty of living in the past with wistful remembrance, and stories of yore. We may not win the league for another 20 or so years, but i'll still support them. Peoples heads can be turned so easy by marketing spiel and hype, i'm guilty a bit myself. But i buy what i like and what works for ME, if i don't think i have got the desired results i will not buy said product again, and return to an old favourite. There are far worse things to waste money on than numerous waxes, so who cares?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Here's one - if I put a nearly permanent product on my paint wtf am I going to do with my saturdays after that? Go shopping with the Mrs?
> HELL NO!
> 
> If I had it my way wax would wear off within a week lol.


Well, my wife and I are fairly recent graduates and I work 6 days per week. The overtime pay is too good to pass up so sadly I don't get a chance to detail as much as I'd like. By the time my day off comes around, I have too much other stuff to do around the house if we're even in town.

Our cars are now machine polished and have multiple coats of OCW on them. My next purchase is likely OptiCoat 2.0 and C4 so I can reduce the amount of time I have to spend on them since my time is unfortunately limited.

In a year or so I'll get a "play" car. Likely a used C6 ZO6 and that one will be the car that gets waxed weekly and pampered, but until then I think I'll try the more long lasting products.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Price would be a reason...

Here's another trim restore product that's much cheaper. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252220


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> hugely superior in that respect. Also why I will never use a coating on my paint. :thumb:


Why don't you just polish it properly and be done with it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

E38_ross said:


> Why don't you just polish it properly and be done with it


I do every year... It's those in-between times that matter. 

Coatings still get swirls too.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> I do every year... It's those in-between times that matter.
> 
> Coatings still get swirls too.


nowhere near as much though 

especially since you don't need to wash the car as often and stuff doesn't stick to the car as much....so less need for scrubbing


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

E38_ross said:


> nowhere near as much though
> 
> especially since you don't need to wash the car as often and stuff doesn't stick to the car as much....so less need for scrubbing


Yep, the qualities of a regular sealant are great! 

(I have C.Quartz, goes great on my trim, glass, and wheels.... )


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My black plastic door handles went white again after two months so did not work for me. Only the hot air gun has kept them black.


----------

